

Future of code editors for JavaScript: keeping it more DRY and easy Refactor - ttty
http://www.webdesignporto.com/future-of-code-editors-for-javascript-keeping-it-more-dry-and-easy-refactor/?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=post&utm_content=code-editor&utm_campaign=hackernews

======
pedalpete
I've been struggling with this same issue a bit while I'm building an editor
in javascript.

My problem isn't only in the ability to keep DRY, but in Angular, when I want
to include modules, and bind controllers to directives, etc. I don't want to
have to keep diving into the code to update the injection.

However, I disagree that this is the job of the editor/IDE. What I've done
instead is built a config file which manages my injection for me, and I'm
looking at extending the config manager to use either Require.js or Browserify
(I'm leaning toward Browserify).

Any thoughts on that? would you prefer the IDE to manage this? Or is doing
this through a config/build process possibly a good solution?

~~~
ttty
From my point of view the refactoring should be completely managed by the IDE.

About the other stuff that can be DRY-ed I think could be managed by the IDE
too. But don't forget the right tool for the right job. If you need class
hierarchy don't use the 'instance' option in the IDE, use proper class
hierarchy.

The 'instance' for code should be for stuff that cannot be or is not worth to
encapsulate within a single method.

Thanks for the comment, pedalpete.

